# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chiot croisé rott = 2ème catégorie ? Me souviens plus...

## La Po

Hello, 

Je pose la question parce qu'une amie à moi vient d' "adopter" (comprendre : se faire refourguer) un chiot dixit "Roth par les grands parents,et parents berger belge Roth et whiskies"

Elle n'y connait pas grand chose en chien, et vit dans une cité, que dont que je n'ai pas confiance en ses potes. Le chiot est trop petit mais le museau m'inquiète. 

Je ne me souviens plus (j'ai pourtant relu le post) du problème des croisements "interdits". 
Pourriez vous éclairer ma pôôvre ignorance, que je puisse la prévenir (muselière, certificat de stérilisation, voir décla en gendarmerie ? Mais je pense pas quand même... Mais comme elle vit dans une cité, vous imaginez les contrôles de gendarmerie à tous les coins de rue...)

Merci à vous !

----------


## Houitie

Croisé rott non, ce n'est pas comme croisé staff. ça dépendra de ses mesures une fois adulte uniquement.

----------


## caro.

tout dépend à quoi ressemblera le chiot à l'age adulte.

soit 2ème catégorie, avec tout ce qui s'ensuit.

soit déclassé, et donc pas catégorisé  ::

----------


## Catherina

Un rottweiler LOF ou juste typé est considéré comme chien de 2ème catégorie.
Si sur les papiers du chiot il y a la mention rottweiler, il faudrait faire le nécessaire pour le permis chien provisoire. S'il est sans papiers, voir un vétérinaire pour la prévention santé (vaccins et vermifuges) qui en profitera pour lui faire des papiers et dire de quelle race semble-t-il être.

J'oubliais, il est possible qu'il soit déclassé en raison de sa morphologie. Mais seul le vétérinaire peut faire cette constatation.

----------


## sylviana

Même s'il y a marqué rott sur ses papiers, s'il ne répond pas aux critères morpho de la loi une fois adulte, nul besoin de permis. L'inverse aussi est vrai. Un vrai 2e catégorie n'échappera pas aux contraintes si quelqu'un l'inscrit en croisé labrador par exemple. Tout repose sur le physique du chien.

----------


## naboule

petit HS : whiskies ???? ça existe pas ce truc....
husky plutôt !

----------


## vieux-os

> tout dépend à quoi ressemblera le chiot à l'age adulte.
> 
> soit 2ème catégorie, avec tout ce qui s'ensuit.
> 
> soit déclassé, et donc pas catégorisé


  oui comme dis caro tout dependra , j ai eu le meme avec  mon chien , un croisé rott beauceron...... j ai du  le faire voir a un comportementaliste et faire la formation ds maitres et tout ce qui va avec ....mon hugo bb ressembler beaucoup au rott mais en grandissant  il ressembler plus a un berger melanger avec du beauceron ......avant ses huit mois , j ai ete voir le comportementaliste , bien sur faut le declarer en mairie (ou police municipale ) avant quand meme..... et c et le comportementaliste qui juge apres , si il le declasse  ou pas .......si il et declasser il te donnera un compte rendu , et avec ce compte rendu tu pourra retourner a la police municipal de ton secteur , pour  signaler que ton chien a ete declasser .....mais avant d avoir  son test de comportement , oui faut faire toute les demarches...maintenant  si il ne ressemble deja pas a un rott , tu peut dire croisé............on ne s est pas  ::

----------


## vieux-os

voici mon loulou quand il avais 1 mois et demi...car j ai sauvé ce loulou qui devais atterir au fond d un canal , meme pas sevré....    le voici aujourd hui a 6 ans et demi ...

----------


## Catherina

Je souhaite juste apporter une précision aux dires de Vieux-os.

Quand on parle de comportementaliste ce n'est pas le cani-consultant mais bien le vétérinaire qu'il faut aller voir. Ces vétos sont sur une liste que tout les vétérinaires possède.
Bref la première étape c'est de passer par la case véto.

----------


## vieux-os

oui j ai oublier de preciser...le comportementaliste c et pas un educateur canin , mais un veto qui fais l evaluation comportemental  ::  as tu une photo LA PO éventuellement a nous transmettre, on es pas des pro ici  ::  mais on peut avoir des idées plus précise...

----------


## La Po

mille excuses !! j'attendais le mail mais pas de mail... je pouvais attendre !! 

Whisky j'ai tiqué aussi, mais bon, moi je dis rien... 

bougez pas (bougez pas, hein) j'essaie d'insérer l'image... 



Whou j'ai réussi ! 

Je vois la bête ce soir pour la première fois, je pourrais vous en dire plus (niveau age et taille, par exemple...)

----------


## Lou

Extrait du site de la SCC :




> Les  chiens qui appartiennent à la 2e catégorie pouvant être rapprochés  morphologiquement des chiens de race Rottweiler présentent une large  ressemblance avec la description suivante :dogue à poil court, *à robe  noir et feu* ; chien trapu un peu long avec un corps cylindrique et un  périmètre thoracique supérieur à 70 cm (ce qui correspond à un poids  supérieur à 30 kg). La hauteur au garrot est denviron 60 à 65 cm ; le  crâne est large, avec un front bombé et des joues musclées ; le museau  est moyen, à fortes mâchoires ; le stop est très accentué ; la truffe  est à hauteur du menton.


Rien que pour ça c'est vite vu ^^ Soit dit en passant, même pour un chiot de cet age, il est loin d'être typé rott.

----------


## La Po

Merci Lou ! Merci à tous !

J'attends de voir la bestiole quand même, il paraîtrait qu'elle a des réactions pas tip top... 
Mais déjà je suis rassurée !

----------


## vieux-os

> mille excuses !! j'attendais le mail mais pas de mail... je pouvais attendre !! 
> 
> Whisky j'ai tiqué aussi, mais bon, moi je dis rien... 
> 
> bougez pas (bougez pas, hein) j'essaie d'insérer l'image... 
> 
> 
> 
> Whou j'ai réussi ! 
> ...


alors pour moi , enfin pour ma part , il peut etre declasser surtout qu il a un avantage , de ne pas etre de couleur noir et feu  ::  moi j aurais dis plutôt croisé malinois labrador  ::  enfin maintenant c et moi qui pense ca , apres faut voir en grandissant  ...peut etre  oui se serais un malinois , croisé rott mais en attendant il  est pas tres typer rott

----------


## La Po

J'ai vu la baïte !
Chtite chiotte toute mimie, elle a à peine le stop accentué, contrairement à la photo, à voir comment elle se développe, mais finalement elle me fait peu peur sur le côté rott...

Par contre... Les gens sont dingues !! Elle a deux mois à peine et demi, elle est déjà totalement terrorisée. Quand ma copine a été la chercher, les 4 chiots trempaient dans leur bac de 1,5m/1,5m, dans leur pisse, leur merde, et même encore des traces de placenta !!! Le mec en a montré un, il a estimé qu'il avait fait une connerie, il l'a donc balancé sur le mur  
Ma copine a répliqué "tu fais pas ça devant moi, sinon je t'éclate", il lui a dit "j'élève mes chiens comme je veux"... Elle est partie avec la chiotte qui devait pas être pour elle à la base, elle a tel à la gendarmerie et à la spa dès qu'elle est sortie, la chiotte se planquait contre elle en tremblant, elle arrivait pas à voir, trop de lumière... 
La première semaine, la chienne avait peur dès que ma copine levait la main (pour prendre un truc sur la table, par exemple, hein, pas sur elle !)

Elle va beaucoup mieux, je trouve, j'avais plus peur que ça, je lui ai présenté ma chienne qui a le plus de plomb dans la tête, mais qui est un grand chien, on a fait ça dehors évidemment, je pensais que la chiotte, qui n'avait aucun code canin deux semaines plus tôt, soit complètement terrorisée, elle était ravie, elle s'est éclatée comme une folle (et ma chienne qui se couche pour jouer à sa hauteur  )

On reste sur nos gardes car ma copine a deux enfants en bas âge, donc grosse surveillance, mais je suis plutôt rassurée. 

Le jour où elle l'a ramené chez elle, la petite pimait dès qu'elle mangeait un petit bout de croquette : elle regarde : une molaire cassée en deux dont la moitié pendait... Qu'a t'elle vécu...

----------


## vieux-os

c et un chiot que vous avez eu gratis ??  ..... ou vous avez payer ??

----------


## La Po

Je suppose qu'elle l'a eu gratis, c'est très loin d'être une chienne de race, et vu les conditions... Mais je ne lui ai pas posé la question. La connaissant (et connaissant ses très faibles ressources) je ne pense pas qu'elle l'ai payée. A priori encore un gars qui "veut faire une portée à sa chienne avant de la faire stériliser", que sais-je... J'habite pas là bas et j'ai jamais vu le lascar...

----------


## Poupoune 73

je rappelle quand même à toutes fins utiles que l'identification des carnivores domestiques est obligatoire en France... (puce électronique ou tatouage)

----------


## La Po

Et je l'avais déjà prévenue (la copine) quand elle avait ramené son précédent chiot... Et qu'il est rarement question de "céder" un chien sans au moins la primo vaccination... 
Mais on reste dans un coin où la compréhension et la protection animale sont pas au top. 

Mais ton rappel est totalement important poupoune

----------

